# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Algorithme 3D OpenGL

## yostone

Bonjour,

je recherche une personne pour dvelopper un algorithme sur une application en VB.NET coupl  openGL via OpenTk.
Le but est de simuler une pice en 3D qui ce fait extruder via un outil de coupe.

Voici un exemple : 



Le but premier est de nous fournir les points  dessiner via un calcul du point de coupe.

Si vous avez des questions, nhsitez pas  me contacter.

Bonne journe.

----------

